# That's the Jinglebell Haunt!



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Jingle bell, jingle bell, jingle bell haunt
Jingle bell scream and JOL gleam
Looked in my stocking, and what did I see
A new motor for my FCG

Jingle bell, jingle bell, jingle bell haunt
Cauldron’s a-boil and tentacles coil
Buckies and bluckies all sharin’ a scare
In the musty air!

In the night time, see your fangs shine
In the LED spot’s glow
It’s a sweet time, Trick or Treat time
I’ll bite your neck beneath the mistletoe

Dig ‘em up, jingle corpse, dress ‘em in red
Festively thin and gaunt
Spines all a-tingle to a jinglin’ beat
That’s the jingle bell… that’s the jingle bell..
That’s the jingle bell haunt!

Have a Merry That Other Holiday!


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

HAHAHAHHA - *stands up and applauds - encore encore!!!!!!!*


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

WOOOOOHOOOOOOO...very creative


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job Rev. Cool little jingle. 
You think that you could do a little _karaoke_ piece for us?


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

hehehehehe.. dangnabit.. Got this one stuck in my head now.. going to be singing it at work with folks wondering what's wrong with me.. if they commit me.. yall better bail me out and verify my sanity!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> You think that you could do a little _karaoke_ piece for us?


Um... Jeff... you don't want that. Trust me. You really don't want that.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like ! I like!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I would share it with the world and toss it up on my site every passing Christmas!!


Revenant said:


> Um... Jeff... you don't want that. Trust me. You really don't want that.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i love it - and merry to you too


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

cute, that was nice.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I would share it with the world and toss it up on my site every passing Christmas!!


Tell ya what... get Ironman to put together whoever he used for the Ironstock song and I'll even write a second verse for it.

If not, I think Audacity might have enough features to make a wacky Chipmunk or elf voice... hmmm... gotta think about this...

Oh, btw, thanks folks! Now you know how I keep from losing it at night at my mind-numbingly boring job :googly: Since I'm currently reading _*The Silmarillion*_, I've also considered writing my version of the history of haunting in Tolkein-ese. It's like Shakespearean English; totally mundane stuff becomes funny if you translate it into that style.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll take you up on that.
I may just give him a call tomorrow!?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

*All righty then...*

... verse two then:

Jingle bell, jingle bell, jingle bell haunt
Monster Mud trees and Virgil CD's 
Toe- pinchers pokin' up out of the snow
Glowing greenly with a ghastly glow

Jingle bell, jingle bell, jingle bell haunt
Steaming eggnog and chilly ground fog
Axworthy reindeer fly off on a tear
Through the musty air!

Cemetery, we'll be scary
With Yuletide grisly glee
Witches wailing, zombies flailing
And grave grabbers groovin' gracefully

Dig 'em up, jingle corpse, lurch through the mall
Tell Santa what I want
Spines all a-tingle to a jinglin' beat
That's the jingle bell&#8230; that's the jingle bell&#8230;
That's the jingle bell haunt!

Maybe by next winter we can get some music laid down and it'll be a real song!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Bravo!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

*applauds*


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

nice


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I like it


----------

